# Autotrail 2012 Sat Nav "gps Disconnected" Problem



## Deserteagle

Hi All
Took our new Autotrail Delaware LHD for a trip in the rain yesterday as we can't wait any longer to "get out there".
Half way up the M1 the Sat Nav informed us "GPS Disconnected".
Wuppy Do, got to see Leeds city centre (rush hour) as a treat due to misplaced faith in built in technology and not taking back up maps 

Switching the 12ELE2000 unit off then back on or removing the SD programmed card does the trick and lets the unit pick up the GPS signal.
5 to 10 mins later "James" announces "GPS disconnected" and the screen locks up

Guess its just a tweaking thing but I've explored the full menu and leaflet to no avail

Please help as we are off to Scotland and don't fancy unexpected tours of trading estates trying to reboot the sat nav

We are at the dealers later this week but have time now to sort it if its obvious

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Landyman

Oh joy!

We are picking up our new Delaware on Friday and off on a short 'test flight' trip over the weekend. I think I'll take the Garmin as well, just in case.
That entertainment system looks like it is going to take a bit of getting used to, what with radio, tv, reversing camera and sat nav all in one unit. :? 

Landyman.


----------



## tonka

I gave up with the one fitted in our 700 !!
BL***y thing just stops half way through a journey.. Glad I have my Tom Tom, which I am more used to anyway. Looks like a call to the dealers to chase this up.. 
Reading this thread has reminded me to do it..


----------



## Bill_OR

Thanks for the warning - picking up our new Apache tomorrow!


----------



## turbodes

Picked up our Mohawk 1st march which had the same head unit and was freezing all the time, apparently you and us are not alone there is a problem with them and the dealers/autotrail and the company that makes them know all about it !!! We had ours removed by the dealer who then sent it back to the company that makes them, who in return sent us out a new one, we are hoping that this one is ok, we did notice that ours was getting very hot then freezing but hey what do we know !!!! but as i said there is loads of us out there and all getting lost at the moment :lol: :lol: take it back to the dealer and get a replacement it may be your was from the bad batch too, took 2 weeks to get our new one
cheers Des


----------



## Deserteagle

*Autotrail Head Unit*

Many thanks for your quick responses gents, all greatly appreciated
Ours like yours Des gets very hot so this info is invaluable  
Naively I thought it was sun on the dash but my good lady had a shock when she tried to re input info in to it and realised how hot it was
My guess is its overheating then shutting down as a safety measure but will learn more hopefully at the dealers soon


----------



## WingPete

*Me 2*

My brand new Comanche (March 24th) has same defects with GPS. 
Driving back from Belgium on Easter Monday, got to outskirts of Brussels and "GPS Disconnected " it said !
After following last instruction for 16 miles on certain autoroute, found myself in heavy congested road system going through centre of Brussels. Not much fun with 8m+ van !
Lucky the Iphone GPS worked and got us out of town.
All the time the sat nav was telling us to either follow a route we were no where near, or GPS Disconnected!
Crossed to Dover and it worked for 5 miles then disconnected again.
Lucky I know my way home.
2 days later, took vehicle back to dealer, having explained my need, and even on way, after 15 miles it disconnected and stuck map at place it ceased working.
Now dealer working with Autotrail to find solution.
I am not best pleased to find the rear view camera did not function as my previous Pioneer unit did in another van. It only shows rear view when in reverse. Pioneer was most useful, as it enabled a rear view when driving forward, allowing my to keep an eye on the trailer I often tow with motorcycle inside.
Autotrail would not offer an upgrade at my expense, to achieve my needs, so an after market camera has been ordered to supplement their inferior product. Hope the TV will be made to work as well, as that also failed during Belgium excursion. Must be a cheapo piece of kit that Autotrail fit to beat their competitors on price.
And that was after the water leaking from disconnected shower tray waste pipe !!


----------



## turbodes

Dont think its a cheap unit its just that there as been a bad batch with components overheating so it was said  wingpete did you know that the unit can be set for rearviewing not just reverse ! however you cannot then have the sat nav on not that it works anyway  I too have just fitted a rear view camera because autotrail would not obliged not easy getting off the camera housing panel ending up breaking it off and getting a new one :x 
Cheers Des


----------



## WingPete

*Yup*

Agree, its either map to view or rear view, if a switch is inserted into the circuity, which seems hard to do as the camera is housed in a fixed mounting.
But Autotrail are not letting owners know, just argue the users inability to make it work as expected.


----------



## Deserteagle

*Gps Sorted!*

I can report today that the GPS problem is resolved.
After calling at the dealers I had a result in a very short time, they were working only yesterday on another autotrail with the same issue
It appears I had 2 problems:
Firstly the antenna/aerial for the GPS is fundamentally installed in the wrong place to receive a good signal. On my LHD chassis it was located behind the passenger door rubber tucked up under the roof lining at head level then running down behind the door rubber and then in to the dash to meet the head unit.
As pointed out quite rightly its obscured from signals due to the overhead coachwork and also its inside the metal door return of the cab
The 2 inch long black oval "receiver" was repositioned in the lower corner of the windscreen on full view forwards to replicate what signal a standard Tom Tom unit would receive, makes sense if you think about it! And it looks discreet too.
Second issue was that after the technician removed the head unit he found that whilst being secured OK to the rear of the unit, the GPS aerial lead was loose further down the line at a standard push connection and required some strategic strengthening with electrical tape to prevent the connection pulling apart.
I gather its the head unit suppliers who fit these items not the coachbuilders so am very grateful to my dealers for investigating the issue behind the scenes and getting to the root of the problem
The unit worked fine in all respects on our journey home.
Hope this is of use to anyone with similar issues


----------



## tonka

Contacted my dealer this week, Leisure kingdom, advise to take van in and they will remove sat nav / head unit and return to "Arm-Automotive" as they are liable on the warrentee.
Either a repair or replacement unit will be given..
Seem's they have a few issues with these units then...!!


----------



## Landyman

We picked up our new Auto-trail on the 20th but cancelled our first trip due to the grotty weather. That gave me time to get to know the systems.

I sorted most thing OK but could not get the sat nav to pick up a GPS signal. At first I thought it might be software related as some of the menus shown in the instructions didn't seem to be there.
In the end I rang our dealers, Simpsons at Great Yarmouth, and spoke to their technical guy. As it is a 95 mile round trip he suggested I remove the head unit myself and check that the GPS antenna was connected. He told me how to remove the plastic trim and said not to worry about breaking it as they would just send me a replacement. A bit of a faf to get the unit out but I managed it OK. The antenna cable is a short lead just a couple of inches long then a multi pin connector. The connector had tape wound round it to give it extra 'hold' but it felt a bit loose. When I unwound the tape it just fell apart. Pushed back together (it was still very loose) and wound loads of tape round to secure it, pushed the unit back into its slot and 'hey presto' we had an accurate GPS position.
So far we have been to two sites in different parts of the country over the last few days and it has all worked fine. 
Just wish that accusing voice wouldn't keep telling me off when I go 1mph over the speed limit. I makes me feel like a naughty boy. 8O 

Landyman.


----------



## Bill_OR

Glad there's some good news about this system! We're off to France this weekend and I hope it works OK as the weather hasn't been good enough to try out the new MH yet.

Landyman - there is a setting that I've found that allows you to set the speed limit warnings to a percentage above/below the speed limit. Don't ask me where though! If you have a look at the online user manual on the http://igomyway.com/support site - just pick the iGo 8 section - then you'll probably find it OK. Not all the documented facilities appear to be available in the Autotrail version though.
Bill


----------



## Landyman

Have a good time in France Bill.
Hope the weather improves because we are following you over next Thursday.

Landyman.


----------



## Bill_OR

Landyman - the weather forecast for the next couple of weeks is not very good but I'm sure we'll find a bit of sunshine somewhere!

Just had another look at the satnav and the speed limit warning options are on the 2nd page of the 'settings' menu - you have to scroll right to get to the 2nd page. Then select 'warnings'.

Enjoy your trip!
Bill


----------



## turbodes

hi tonka
hope you get your head unit sorted ! we did they sent out a replacement in the end, bit of a bummer having a gapping hole for a week or so but worth it to get a good one, was down at bhills for the weekend and was talking to two more Autotrailers who was there waiting with the same problem most of the head units with the serial No starting with 8---- seem to be the bad batch
good luck
Des


----------



## tonka

turbodes said:


> hi tonka
> hope you get your head unit sorted ! we did they sent out a replacement in the end, bit of a bummer having a gapping hole for a week or so but worth it to get a good one, was down at bhills for the weekend and was talking to two more Autotrailers who was there waiting with the same problem most of the head units with the serial No starting with 8---- seem to be the bad batch
> good luck
> Des


Cheers, It's not a major issue but one to get resolved.


----------



## Charisma

Landyman

Can you describe how to remove the head unit without breaking the plastic surround? My Sat Nav is freezing too and I guess its the loose plug you found.

Thanks


----------



## Landyman

Charisma said:


> Landyman
> 
> Can you describe how to remove the head unit without breaking the plastic surround? My Sat Nav is freezing too and I guess its the loose plug you found.
> 
> Thanks


Start by pulling out the surround along the bottom edge. I found that the bottom came away very easily then you can get hold of it and gradually ease it away from the retaining pegs. It was a bit of a fiddle but after some jiggling it came away OK.
To extract the unit you will need the two extractor tools that should have been supplied.

Once the unit is back in and pushed home (there is quite a bunch of wiring to spread out so that the unit goes all the way back in) the surround can just be pushed back into place.

We are just home from a 600 mile trip and the sat nav worked a treat.

Best of luck.

Landyman.


----------



## Charisma

Landyman said:


> To extract the unit you will need the two extractor tools that should have been supplied.


Don't think I got those. Are they the standard DIN type round U shaped tools?

Thanks


----------



## Landyman

Charisma said:


> Landyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> To extract the unit you will need the two extractor tools that should have been supplied.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I got those. Are they the standard DIN type round U shaped tools?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Here's a picture of the extractor tool. You should have had 2 supplied with the manuals etc.









Sorry for the delay in replying but it has been a bit hectic the last few days.


----------



## Mossey112

Hi all we have a new autotrail Comanche which had the same problems we took it back and the head unit was sent back and a new one was fitted we have had no problems with as yet apart from trying to send me up very narrow lanes to me the software in them is not fit for the job so wil carry on using a snooper lorry sat nav which does take the long way round but 8 out 10 times is spot on


----------



## Landyman

Have you set the sat nav to 'easy' routes?
That seems to send you via main roads where possible.
On our first trip last week I used the built in sat nav plus my Garmin and found that it was the Garmin that wanted us to take more B roads. 
Also, to my surprise, the built in unit had a new road on it that wasn't on the Garmin, even though the maps are updated four times a year.
Off to France in a couple of days so will take both and let them fight it out.  

Landyman.


----------



## Mossey112

No I didn't try the easy mode will give it a go next time out and see what happens we hope you have an enjoyable trip it's ok for some got to work tonight 8O


----------



## winkyuk

*gps*

Hello every one, if you are keep getting problems with the gps disconnecting check the 9 pin connection on the back of the unit, when autotrail fit this at the factory they rap the plugs in insulation tape, the problem with this is the Width of the tape is the same as the cap in the center of the plug so when they cover the plug it pushes the plug apart and causes a bad connection, remove the unit using the lolly pop stick and check the plug I have seen loads like this.


----------



## nevillelea

*12ELE2000 GPS*

We picked up our new Auto-Trail Tracker RB this week  and are having problems with the GPS unit installed by Auto-Trail.

I have left it on for a complete day and still the screen shows that it is *"Loading..." *but nothing else happens. I have tried it with both the data card in and out of the reader, and still no luck. Does anyone have any comments on what we can try? :?

We are lucky that we have our TomTom as a backup.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon nevillelea,

Please contact Armour Automotive using the contact details in the link below as the Auto-Trail nav unit is supplied by them.

http://www.armourauto.com/contact-us

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Bill_OR

I agree - it sounds like there's a problem with either the SD card or the card reader and it needs to go back to Armour Automotive to be fixed. However, given that this is in a new MH I'd get your dealer to sort it out! The satnav system supplied with our new Autotrail was dodgy and also has to be replaced. It's been working fine ever since.
Bill


----------



## WingPete

*Snap*

Have expereinced similar probs with our new unit, within 3 days of ownership, it stopped working.
Dealer found the main wiring connection consisted of wires twisted together and wrapped in sticky tape. The heat unstuck the tape!
Since then, it has proved to be unrelaible, so also use a Garmin backup.
Latest directive from dealer was to make sure the loading procedure with a sim card was followed and then ought to be right.
Not got around to trying that yet, but not too sure if will work.
However the link to agents may prove better.


----------



## nevillelea

*12ELE2000 GPS*

Thanks everyone for your response. I have emailed Armour to see what they say, but will also be taking the unit back to the dealer who has been great so far. Will let you know the end result for future reference.


----------



## evanselec

*Motortrail Audio Visual Repairs Agent as of Jan 2015*

Just to let folks know that we are now the official repairs and spares centre for out of warranty repairs to all of the Autotrail Audio Visual products such as the 12ele2000 etc

Les Evans & Son Ltd 
Unit 2 No 93 
Whitchurch Road
Shrewsbury
Shropshire
SY1 4EQ 
01743 450457

Please Note any Warranty Repairs must still be via Autotrail


----------

